

How One Doctor Fights the Grim Spectre of Bleeding to Death - indraneel24
http://www.inklingmagazine.com/articles/one-doctor-fights-the-grim-spectre-of-bleeding-to-death/

======
ivey
What's really interesting, now that I finished reading, is that the test in
question has been available for years, but is unused because of a lack of
normal values. The research that's being done isn't exciting or ground-
breaking, it's just measuring these values over a lot of samples, and yet it
could have a profound impact.

The non-sexy science can sometimes be really useful.

------
ivey
Buried halfway in the article is this completely out of place pun: _Searching
for the red flag that says: “I can’t stop this bleeding, deep inside of me”_

